# Name the Lounge



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

We are being given our very own Australia for general chatting and off topic subjects.:clap2:

Rather than us decide what to call it we decided to let YOU decide what to call it. 

So what do you want our lounge to be called? Clean suggestions welcome 

Cheers,
Karen


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

Downunder kangaroos!


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

What a great idea, how about the Barbie?


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

The Rooing Room


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Around the Billabong

The Swagman's Retreat

The Yabber Club

Dolly


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Dolly said:


> Around the Billabong
> 
> The Swagman's Retreat
> 
> ...


You stole my billabong idea


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

The only half way descent one here that I've seen so far is _The Barbie _or _Around the Barbie_ or what ever it was .... 

No self respecting born and bread Ozzie would ever call it anything like the billabong or swaggies retreat as these are always the perceptions of other nationalities ... 

Have to think about this one, but all the same, not off to a bad start so far ! ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Fatenhappy said:


> The only half way descent one here that I've seen so far is _The Barbie _or _Around the Barbie_ or what ever it was ....
> 
> No self respecting born and bread Ozzie would ever call it anything like the billabong or swaggies retreat as these are always the perceptions of other nationalities ...
> 
> Have to think about this one, but all the same, not off to a bad start so far ! ...


Errrr does Barbie have any meanings other than 'doll which my sister seemed to be preoccupied with for hours when she was 10 years old'??????


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> Errrr does Barbie have any meanings other than 'doll which my sister seemed to be preoccupied with for hours when she was 10 years old'??????


Need I say any more if you have to ask .... 

A barbie in Australia refers to a BBQ !!! ... Just like if you were in South Africa it would be a Braai etc etc .... 

The way they are done in Australia is generally uniquely Australian but a lot more modern than lets say Chips Raferty's era, (I know, I know ..... again ... who?) which unfortunately seems to be the norm for dispertions that a lot of "outsiders" from other countries still want to percieve as the norm in Oz .... :confused2:


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Fatenhappy said:


> Need I say any more if you have to ask ....
> 
> A barbie in Australia refers to a BBQ !!! ... Just like if you were in South Africa it would be a Braai etc etc ....
> 
> The way they are done in Australia is generally uniquely Australian but a lot more modern than lets say Chips Raferty's era, (I know, I know ..... again ... who?) which unfortunately seems to be the norm for dispertions that a lot of "outsiders" from other countries still want to percieve as the norm in Oz .... :confused2:


Thanks a lot for enlightening me. But I must add: if you take pains to ensure that people remain outsiders, or at least feel like outsiders, they will forever be outsiders.

For those who don't want to take the pain to google for info, Chips Rafferty is NOT a brand of potato chips but an Australian actor (26 March 1909 – 27 May 1971) who was considered "the living symbol of the typical Australian".

But here is a curve ball for the 'native', 'born and bred (NOT bread  )' Australians: Is there such a thing as Australian cuisine??????????????????? I ask because the Good Food Australia magazine seems to be a mishmash of american/british/italian/european cusines...


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

OK. So here is an idea: 'Chips Raferty's Doom'. That is because people will be tearing apart the concept of typical Australian in this chat room  Thoughts?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

any other ideas? 

Around the Barbie sounded good to me until someone equated it with a doll


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

kaz101 said:


> any other ideas?
> 
> Around the Barbie sounded good to me until someone equated it with a doll


Said someone stands enlightened. How about "The Platypus' Den"??? Although even as I write it, it sounds more like the name of a restaurant


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

ausimmi said:


> Said someone stands enlightened. How about "The Platypus' Den"??? Although even as I write it, it sounds more like the name of a restaurant


A restaurant where they eat platypus?


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> We are being given our very own Australia for general chatting and off topic subjects.:clap2:
> 
> Rather than us decide what to call it we decided to let YOU decide what to call it.
> 
> ...


AUSTRALIA IN TOUCH

or

OZ IN TOUCH

:clap2:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

kaz101 said:


> A restaurant where they eat platypus?


Nopes because in that case it would be called "The Platypus' Doom"  I thought that 'den' gives a homely, lived in kinda feeling.

On a side note, I HAVE heard about roo burgers. So is there such a thing as Pus burger????


----------



## prettykitty (Jan 4, 2011)

Definitely "The Barbie"!! (not the doll pmsl!)


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

prettykitty said:


> Definitely "The Barbie"!! (not the doll pmsl!)


If there is going to be a 'The Barbie' then there must be a 'The Ken'. Since meanings of words are amorphous and words keep taking on new shades of meanings, from now on Ken shall mean a meeting place for guys. 

It will have advantages too you know. No one will mistake your solicitations of girly friends for being the deviations of a desperate man  By the way, sorry for spoiling your thread such that you had to start a new one. I have pointedly stayed away from the new one. Hope it will make up for my earlier transgression???


----------



## prettykitty (Jan 4, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> It will have advantages too you know. No one will mistake your solicitations of girly friends for being the deviations of a desperate man  By the way, sorry for spoiling your thread such that you had to start a new one. I have pointedly stayed away from the new one. Hope it will make up for my earlier transgression???


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

prettykitty said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Phew!!!! And I thought my chances of getting food from the first class while traveling economy class on your flights had gone down to 0


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok, if Barbie conjurers up to many images of plastic dolls, how about "Out Back" "The Daggy Diner" "The Sheep Dip" or "The Tin Shed"?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

If someoen ahs been to Australia or plans to, he will never mistake the name Barbie for a doll. End of teh day only those will come to the forum chat room who are either interested in moving or are from AU or have been there. I dont see a reason why Barbie can not be used, i likes Out Back too for that matter


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> If someoen ahs been to Australia or plans to, he will never mistake the name Barbie for a doll. End of teh day only those will come to the forum chat room who are either interested in moving or are from AU or have been there. I dont see a reason why Barbie can not be used, i likes Out Back too for that matter


I don't see any reason why people shouldn't get introduced to the new meaning of 'Ken' :tongue1::tongue1::tongue1:


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Why not combine the two for 'the outback barbie?'


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

outback barbie sounds interesting ..

Ausimmi, keeping a name with ken and barbie both would mean a sticky thread with an explanation to the name .. yeah another sticky thread people would say!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

Well we can combine sticky threads too you know. I don't think a sticky would be a problem. As a matter of fact 'The Wild Outback Ken' would give the perception of 'wild, bush country knowledge' to the new comer. There isn't any other meaning they would get. 'The Outback Barbie' has a very large probablity of making people think about biker girls...

 :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

I am extremely pleased to announce that the name 'The Barbie' is already taken snip) So, if we want to avoid plagiarism - or being called fanboys and fangirls - we would have to avoid 'Barbie' at all costs and come up with something more original. I would also like to take this opportunity to express my opinion that rustic terms like 'Outback' are indicative of a 'neo-cowboy romanticism' whose proponents are more likely to run back to their home countries rather than get face to face with an 'Inland Taipan'. Since none of us are miners or farmers, and in fact most of us are bedazzled by the glitz and glamour of urban Australia, I hereby propose that any name we come up with should have an urbane feeling to it. Or, at least, it should not evoke memories of deserts and snakes.

 :tongue1::tongue1::tongue1::tongue1::tongue1:


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

Opera chatroom! may be too simple


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

How about "Sydney Harbour On The Net"?????????????


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Who has the barbie? I don't think that just using the word barbie can be plagiarism since it would be within the Expatforum anyway - something like the Expatforum Barbie (or whatever we decide to call it). 

Since I live in a regional area I would prefer that we don't have references to one place such as Sydney. There is more to Australia than cities 

Any one else have any ideas?


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

_Everyone_ has a barbie 

How's about naming it after another great Aussie meeting place 

"The Beach" 

or "Life's a Beach" 

or "The Surf Club" 

Or a nod to how Australia is seen abroad by TV viewers

"Home and Far Away"?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

surfer's paradise or something to do with sunshine..


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

The Wobbly Wallaby

But I think that a better name for a pub.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> surfer's paradise or something to do with sunshine..


Blue sky thinking/talking?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

"The Downunder Shed" or "The Shed Downunder"


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

ausimmi said:


> "The Downunder Shed" or "The Shed Downunder"


Good point - sheds are very important here


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

kaz101 said:


> Good point - sheds are very important here


Well I don't really have an idea of the importance of sheds in Australia, but I think I subconsciously merged this: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/75836-name-lounge-3.html#post501234 and this: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/75836-name-lounge.html#post498860

Other ideas are "The Downunder Lounge" or "The Downunder Loft". And those who are in the know would know that "The Loft" is an upscale watering hole in Sydney. Actually "The Downunder Watering Hole" or 'The Downunder Water Cooler" could also be candidates...


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Downunder is a bit Benny Hill isn't it? 

Downunder shed conjures up an image of a dunny.

The Loft? not sure about that one, makes it sound like a musty old attic.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

The Bogan Migrants!!

:rofl:


ahh, just a little humor 

:boxing:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Darla.R said:


> Downunder is a bit Benny Hill isn't it?
> 
> Downunder shed conjures up an image of a dunny.
> 
> The Loft? not sure about that one, makes it sound like a musty old attic.


Ewwwwwwwww dunny: Dunny - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ????? But I think Outback -> Outhouse -> Dunny is a more possible line of thinking. I mean I have seen 'Downunder Australia' jumpers being sold in Sydney. They must have quite a fascination with dunnies to put it on jumpers. Remember, trying to ridicule something simply because I have pointed it out will only make things more and more restrictive for you until you find yourself backing into the corner of a.... DUNNY!!!!! 

And FYI, The Loft: The Loft


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

stormgal said:


> The Bogan Migrants!!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> ...


I can SO imagine you drooling as you chat away in 'The Bogan Migrants' at 2:00 A.M. Eastern time


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> I am extremely pleased to announce that the name 'The Barbie' is already taken snip) So, if we want to avoid plagiarism - or being called fanboys and fangirls - we would have to avoid 'Barbie' at all costs and come up with something more original. I would also like to take this opportunity to express my opinion that rustic terms like 'Outback' are indicative of a 'neo-cowboy romanticism' whose proponents are more likely to run back to their home countries rather than get face to face with an 'Inland Taipan'. Since none of us are miners or farmers, and in fact most of us are bedazzled by the glitz and glamour of urban Australia, I hereby propose that any name we come up with should have an urbane feeling to it. Or, at least, it should not evoke memories of deserts and snakes.
> 
> :tongue1::tongue1::tongue1::tongue1::tongue1:


What a load of bunkum .... :confused2: :confused2: :confused2:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Fatenhappy said:


> What a load of bunkum .... :confused2: :confused2: :confused2:


I suppose entertainment is not my thing. But encouragement is DEFINITELY NOT your thing  But don't give up. You have taught me 'Chips Rafferty' and 'bunkum' up till now. Would love to hear more from you - as long as it teaches me new things


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> *Well I don't really have an idea of the importance of sheds in Australia,* but I think I subconsciously merged this: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/75836-name-lounge-3.html#post501234 and this: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/75836-name-lounge.html#post498860
> 
> Other ideas are "The Downunder Lounge" or "The Downunder Loft". And those who are in the know would know that "The Loft" is an upscale watering hole in Sydney. Actually "The Downunder Watering Hole" or 'The Downunder Water Cooler" could also be candidates...


Well I suppose its all a matter of getting in there and learning the lingo ..... In this case its all about the land/country you are in.

IMO its not up to anyone else to say whether they think its right or wrong or try to correct it or bend it to an alternate meaning than the original as such but rather accept the local meaning for what it is ... :clap2:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> I suppose entertainment is not my thing. *But encouragement is DEFINITELY NOT your thing * But don't give up. You have taught me 'Chips Rafferty' and 'bunkum' up till now. Would love to hear more from you - as long as it teaches me new things


Hmmm I'll ignore your preface but .... for the rest there's someone with an open mind ... good on you ... :clap2:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Fatenhappy said:


> Hmmm I'll ignore your preface but .... for the rest there's someone with an open mind ... good on you ... :clap2:


In this case I think its a matter of getting to know each other


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> In this case I think its a matter of getting to know each other


OK especially for you ... here's a plethora of knowledge regarding Australian Slang ... Australian slang dictionary

PS your rep power was looking mighty lonely at zero, so there you go ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Fatenhappy said:


> OK especially for you ... here's a plethora of knowledge regarding Australian Slang ... Australian slang dictionary
> 
> PS your rep power was looking mighty lonely at zero, so there you go ...


Whoa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANKS A BUNCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So that's how you get rep power. And I had been wondering for quite a while!!!!!!!!!  :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> Whoa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANKS A BUNCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So that's how you get rep power. And I had been wondering for quite a while!!!!!!!!!  :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


If someone appreciates what you say or you appreciate what someone else has said, you (or they as the case may be) simply tick the "Thanks" box at the top right hand side of the thread when you read it .... :eyebrows:

It did surprise me that you had nearly 600 posts on here and there was no rep power, but then again I have noticed the same for most on the Australian thread site ... dunno why ... Maybe people just don't know about rep power on the Australian section of the forum or how to say thanks there !


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> Ewwwwwwwww dunny: Dunny - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ????? But I think Outback -> Outhouse -> Dunny is a more possible line of thinking. I mean I have seen 'Downunder Australia' jumpers being sold in Sydney. They must have quite a fascination with dunnies to put it on jumpers. Remember, trying to ridicule something simply because I have pointed it out will only make things more and more restrictive for you until you find yourself backing into the corner of a.... DUNNY!!!!!
> 
> And FYI, The Loft: The Loft


 Ew! I can't think of anything worse than getting trapped in an Aussie dunny! 

But maybe I've confused you here? Downunder doesn't mean dunny it's a colloquialism for something else entirely. Think "Benny Hill Downunder" and you'll get what I mean (Benny Hill was a master of the double entendre)

Add "downunder" to "shed" and toilet humour takes a different turn. 

Shed is also a pejorative term for a low quality house around these parts. Whereas a "bloke's shed" is probably nearer towards what you're thing, but then that would obviously imply an exclusion of females. 

The Den and Rumpus Room are two more suggestions.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Fatenhappy said:


> If someone appreciates what you say or you appreciate what someone else has said, you (or they as the case may be) simply tick the "Thanks" box at the top right hand side of the thread when you read it .... :eyebrows:
> 
> It did surprise me that you had nearly 600 posts on here and there was no rep power, but then again I have noticed the same for most on the Australian thread site ... dunno why ... Maybe people just don't know about rep power on the Australian section of the forum or how to say thanks there !


Actually I have regularly thanked people and have been thanked by people as well, but thanking seems to have no correlation with rep power. Previously my CP page used to say 18 repuation points and my posts showed 0 points. Now my CP says 99479 while my posts are showing 1029 points. Similarly, while I have thanked many people, even their points never seem to change. I once asked about it on the forum. I was told I can contact the owner of the forum http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/68706-rep-points.html#post446474. I never did...


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Darla.R said:


> Ew! I can't think of anything worse than getting trapped in an Aussie dunny!
> 
> But maybe I've confused you here? Downunder doesn't mean dunny it's a colloquialism for something else entirely. Think "Benny Hill Downunder" and you'll get what I mean (Benny Hill was a master of the double entendre)
> 
> ...


My head is still spinning  but I think The Den is beautiful. It doesn't have any 'wannabe funky' pre-fixes such as downunder etc., is simple, and fitfully serves its purpose. So I vote for the The Den.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

these are not wannabe pre-fixes, this is the language used in australia


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> these are not wannabe pre-fixes, this is the language used in australia


As Darla has explained to me, when we try to slap Australian slang helter skelter all over the place, we run the risk of getting some rather twisted meanings and we might not even be aware of it. I think its safe for native born ozzies to play with the slang. And short, simple names are simply less taxing on the imagination for the first time visitor looking around with trepidation. In general, from an aesthetic point of view, it really depends if we are in the 'Keep it simple' camp or 'Make it fancy like a circus' camp


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i agree


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Another thing - in my short 1.5 months in Sydney, I never once encountered any slang usage or even the thick all Ozzie accent. Your encounters with Australian slang will really vary with which city/suburb/office you are in, whom you form friendships with etc. I mean I went to a slightly far flung suburb of Sydney. The pace of life was slow, people were friendly and everything had the charms of a quaint English community. Nobody used any slangs in normal conversation and the accents were regular, everyday ones. I speak after having interacted with teenagers, middle 'agers', older 'agers', men, women, girls, boys - everyone


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i guess it is different when you are there for good and you have family, including kids, your children come back form school with things you will never understand. happened with a lot of my friends. We always make friends with like minded people but kids are not biased, they mingle with everyone adn learn different things. its time for us to learn now from the kids


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> Another thing - in my short 1.5 months in Sydney, I never once encountered any slang usage or even the thick all Ozzie accent. Your encounters with Australian slang will really vary with which city/suburb/office you are in, whom you form friendships with etc. I mean I went to a slightly far flung suburb of Sydney. The pace of life was slow, people were friendly and everything had the charms of a quaint English community. Nobody used any slangs in normal conversation and the accents were regular, everyday ones. I speak after having interacted with teenagers, middle 'agers', older 'agers', men, women, girls, boys - everyone


99% of the time you will find that the more distant you are from the capital cities (out in the bush) the more the coloquialisms and bush natter (slang) will occur.

Most people in the cities are to full of being busy to notice what anyone else is doing. This is not fiction its fact and to this day is a constant source of annoyance to people who live out in the country. You'll find most country folk will just shake their heads, walk away and just go back to being friendly folk who injoy life .... :confused2:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> Actually I have regularly thanked people and have been thanked by people as well, but thanking seems to have no correlation with rep power. Previously my CP page used to say 18 repuation points and my posts showed 0 points. Now my CP says 99479 while my posts are showing 1029 points. Similarly, while I have thanked many people, even their points never seem to change. I once asked about it on the forum. I was told I can contact the owner of the forum http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/68706-rep-points.html#post446474. I never did...


Why not fire off a PM to your mods on this forum, because obviously something is amiss if thats the case .... :focus:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> We are being given our very own Australia for general chatting and off topic subjects.:clap2:
> 
> Rather than us decide what to call it we decided to let YOU decide what to call it.
> 
> ...


Just a_ "bump" _as I am interested to see what the outcome was for this?


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

As am I. What was decided on eventually?

More importantly, when will the lounge be open for visitors?


----------

